# deck stair rail height code



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Code for the top of deck railing where i live is between 32"-38" from deck. What would the code be for deck stair rail height since the height varies from front to back of step? I may have have a follow-up question depending on answer. Thanks (county offices are closed and I want to finish this deck, plus I'd rather ask them as few questions as possible)


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Stair handrail heights are always measured at a plumb line from the front edge of the finished tread.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Stair handrail heights are always measured at a plumb line from the front edge of the finished tread.


I did a little more research and that is what I was thinking, I am assuming I need a minimum of 32" at the front tread. I will call inspector on Mon to make sure because I will have more work to do. My top step is even with the deck and the deck railing is 36". I can't tie into that without being way low- 27" at front of tread. I am thinking I should add another post at the front of the top step (even though it will be only 10" from the other post) and tie railing into that....btw my pickets attach to the band board on deck and outside stringer on steps.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

In my region: It's 34" from the *tread nose (Front)*, to the top of the railing above it. We usually just do 35" to 36" to play it safe.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

There are two things to consider. One is the Guard Rail height and the other is the Hand Rail height. Stairs require both. They are at different heights.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks all, i will be calling inspector on Mon. Better safe than sorry...... I have a solution in mind, mentioned earlier, and it shouldn't be too hard of a fix, not near as bad as tearing down steps which are already in place.


----------

